# Iomega ZIP Drive Diskette auslesen



## christophschoerghofer (10 September 2014)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem...
Ich habe ein S7-Projekt auf einer "Iomega ZIP Diskette", und möchte diese Datei auf mein Siemens-PG-M2 drauf haben.
Zur verfügung steht mir ein "Iomega Z250P Laufwerk" mit parallelem Anschluss, wenn ich jetzt das Laufwerk mit meinem PG verbinde wird mir jedoch nichts angezeigt.
Mit Google finde ich leider keinen passenden Treiber für dieses Gerät.

Hat jemand eine Idee??

DANKE im Voraus!


----------



## ChristophD (10 September 2014)

Hi,

da führt kein Weg an XP vorbei und die IOMEGA Zip Tools.
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann muss man diese Tools installieren damit das LW dann als SCSCI Disk im Windows Explorer auftaucht.
Netzteil ist angeschlossen am ZIP Drive?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## SW-Mech (10 September 2014)

Der vermeintliche parallele Anschluss (D-Sub 25pol) könnte auch ein SCSI-I-Anschluss sein.


----------



## ChristophD (10 September 2014)

Dann wäre es aber ein Z250S, denke mal er hat schon auf die Produktbezeichnung geschaut


----------



## christophschoerghofer (10 September 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!!

Mit dem Begriff "IOMEGA Zip Tools" konnte ich mit Google sofort den richtigen Treiber auffinden! >> http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/1117/
Und mein PG hat sowieso XP installiert!

LG & Danke nochmal!


----------



## SoftMachine (10 September 2014)

.
Den Treiber gibt es HIER bei IOMEGA , er ist wie schon gesagt allerdings 
für ältere Betriebssysteme ausgelegt.
Vielleicht kannst du eine VM benutzen oder hast einen älteren Rechner ?

Oder im Forum unter "Suche-Biete" fragen, wer die ZIP-Diskette umsetzen kann.


----------



## SoftMachine (10 September 2014)

:
Einen Hinweis habe ich bei Microsoft  *HIER* noch gefunden:

Iomega 250mb zip drive is not compatible with windows7, here is the link to check the overview of the product and specification’s required:
http://go.iomega.com/en-us/products...ives/zip-250/?partner=4760#tech_specsItem_tab

For more information on compatibility, I would suggest you to contact the manufacturer.

As a work around you can try installing the software in Windows XP compatibility mode and check if it works, here is the link
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Make-older-programs-run-in-this-version-of-Windows 

If you are using Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, or Ultimate editions, then you can try installing Windows XP mode and check.
Using Windows XP Mode, you can run programs that were designed for Windows XP on computers running Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, or Ultimate editions.

For more information, refer this link:

Install and useWindows XP Mode in Windows 7:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/install-and-use-windows-xp-mode-in-windows-7


----------

